# Autosleepers Broadway EK Enquiry



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I am thinking seriously about buying one of these new with overcab 4 berth and 4 betled seat dinette layout . Has anyone bought one in last 12 months and any report on it for me please?


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi We bought our Broadway new and collected it last March. It is the EK version but low profile 2 berth.

We like it very much, good build quality and very good back up from Auto Sleeper if you need it.
The Broadway is our third AS moterhome. If you need more specific information I will try to help.

PS It is not long to the NEC show and there are usually some good deals to be had. We ordered at the NEC and got quite a few extras included.

Good luck Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Very much the same comments as Chris, and our "_circumcised_" Broadway (  :lol: ) is our third A/S too.

The build quality of this one is better than the last. Not perfect, and I would be amazed if it was, but the GRP layup of the body panels is much better and the attention to detail is also improved.

You might want to check on the water filler, which (I think) still comes with a caravan-type inlet socket that requires a 12 volt pump to be plugged in to suck the water from a separate container . . . which has to be carried and stored somewhere! :roll:

Bloody stupid idea for a motorhome (IMHO) as neither the watering can can be used to top up, nor the hosepipe as is often required on continental Bournes and the like - or even filling up at home before setting off.

I specified the tried-and-tested Fiamma filler cap and inlet pipe, and there was no problem at all from A/S . . . but do specify when you order as it can't easily be retro-fitted. :?

The grey waste dump is also a pain in the backside, but I'm working on that at the moment with the excellent help of Julie at CAK Tanks. Shall post the solution when I have it perfected. It won't be much of a problem. :wink:

Other than these minor issues it's a cracking good van - and the only difference between ours and the Broadway is the length, and therefore the shorter side benches (hence "_circumcised_"!!  :lol: :lol: )

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi

I've been reading MHF for a few weeks and have just registered (will pay my £10 in the next few days) so I can reply to you.

We ordered a 4 berth Broadway EK - our first motorhome - last April and collected it during mid-January. It was delivered on time and only took 9 months as we ordered it earlier than we had planned to so that we could avoid a price increase. We ended up paying a really good price for it. The dealers have been superb throughout.

Anyway, so far, having used it for 2 nights we are very pleased with it. A couple of very minor niggles but the dealer is being helpful and the niggles are so minor they'll probably get left until it is 12 months old and has a habitation service. It was cold when we were using it so we didn't use the water tanks but with it being -3 outside inside it was lovely and warm inside.

The overcab is small but it is fine for our children (ages 6 & 10) for now and as they get bigger I'm confident we'll cope. At the moment it is an adventure for them.

The upholstery and finish cannot be faulted. The storage space is fine for now but may prove tight when we go away for three weeks in the summer. The payload is low but, all being well, we'll get it uprated and that will give us a bit more.

Not much more I can say. Based on my very limited experience so far I'm well pleased but if you've any questions then just let me know.

Keith


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

That seems all very reassuring thanks. I appreciate no motorhome is going t o be perfect


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

duds said:


> That seems all very reassuring thanks. I appreciate no motorhome is going t o be perfect


Ours is going to be . . . but it wasn't when it left the factory. :roll:

Nothing major to whinge about as I said before - just lack of attention to detail.

Dave


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

THATS WHY IT IS IMPORTANT TO HAVE A GOOD HELPFUL LOCAL SUPPLYING DEALER


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spot on Duds - couldn't agree more.  

Saving a few quid by buying at a show from a dealer in Scapa Flow only makes sense if you live in Scapa Flow yourself!!

Good opportunity to give our excellent dealer a plug.

Cotswold Motor Caravans near Cheltenham.   

Dave


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

We bought from a dealer who was maybe not all that local but isn't too far away - and they were so helpful from the first time we contacted them until the time we drove our Broadway away from the dealership (and they continue to be helpful!).

That dealer......the aforementioned excellent Cotswold Motor Caravans near Cheltenham!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

keith_c said:


> That dealer......the aforementioned excellent Cotswold Motor Caravans near Cheltenham!


They sound like a good company to deal with,I hope you all have given them positive feedback in the company directory.

An excellent resource and important for any mhf members thinking of dealing with them.


----------



## willyolly (Mar 8, 2010)

*Buying from Autosleepers*

It appears that Autosleepers have a problem obtaining a supply of base vehicles for some models so check carefully on a realistic delivery date.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not only Autosleepers Willy - the Sevel factory has been playing silly buggers for a long time.

I was there (at AutoSleepers) a fortnight ago and the situation is much improved.

As was explained to me though, it needs only one component to be in short supply and the whole build has to stop and wait for it.

That is why some models suddenly acquire extended delivery times . . . and it could be something as simple as a delay in a consignment of bog roll holders!! :roll: 

I jest  , but only slightly since they could not release a vehicle without something even as simple as that or the great buying public (that's us!!!) would be baying for their blood! 8O 8O 

Dave


----------



## willyolly (Mar 8, 2010)

*Buying from Autosleepers*

Zebedee, you are quite right to point out that it only needs one component to delay a delivery.

However some other companies are very good at keeping their customers informed of progress or potential delays. Not so, in my experience with Autosleepers. I only found out about delay five weeks before due delivery date when I chased. Five weeks before delivery and not having any idea when the base vehicle would be delivered to the factory seems a big issue to me.

Autosleepers is now back in British hands, which is great news for British industry & jobs. Perhaps the problem is that they have chasing too may orders and have been too successful. Really successful businesses work hard to keep their customers happy even if that means telling them of delivery delays well in advance.


----------

